# [Finished Build] PurplePill Fractal Define R6 Watercool build with Distriplate



## CustomRigs (Apr 17, 2018)

*Finished "The Purple Pill"

I hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 i designed my first distributionplate and has a lot of trouble with it. But finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 the trouble was worth it.

Specs to the System:

Fractal Design Define R6*

*Custom Made Distributionplate CNC Milled by NTG*

*Intel I7 8700K*

*AORUS Z370 Gaming 7 Mainboard*

*16GB DDR4 Patriot Viper LED Ram*

*GIGABYTE GTX 1080ti Founders Edition*

*240GB Patriot Burst SATA SSD*

*250GB Samsung 960 EVO M.2 NVME SSD*

*Inter-Tech SAMA Forza 1200W PSU*

*all fans are from Noiseblocker six 120mm and one 140mm eloop B12/14-PS*

*Custom Cable extensions from Arcturos Solutions*

*
Watercoolingparts:

Watercool Heatkiller IV CPU Cooler with a black mountingkit*

*Watercool Heatkiller IV GPU Block*

*Watercool Heatkiller Tube 100 with DDC Pump inside*

*two 360mm radiators (Magicool and Barrow)*

*16mm Barrow Hardtube Fittings*

*16/12mm Acryl Hardtubes*

*some extensions and angles ...*

*
Big "thank you" to all of my supporters Watercool Noiseblocker Inter-Tech Patriot Arcturos Solutions CCCP - Calyx Computers - Custom Projects NTG*























































































































































Im dunkeln mit weisser Beleuchtung


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 17, 2018)

That's a really nice rig


----------



## CustomRigs (Apr 17, 2018)

thanks alot  its not perfect because it was my first distriplate but the next one gets better !


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 17, 2018)

So cnc milled distribution plates are all the rage these days ... had to stumble upon this build to learn the term distribution plate


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 17, 2018)

Loving all the matte black and purple accents, nice work!


----------

